# Using the FAMACHA method



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi All   I thought that I would share this information with everyone as often I see people suggesting the FAMACHA method for shepherds not in normal Barber pole worm areas.  If your worm load isn't based on blood sucking parasites the FAMACHA method is not accurate.  If you use the FAMACHA method please go to the link and read the information.
http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/FAMACHA/famachainfoguide.htm


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm being redundant, I didn't actually follow the link, so perhaps my post is moot.

I would agree that the eyelids may not be an indicator of barber pole - but even if not in a barber pole area I think an eyelid check should still be a routine check.  Pale eyelids are an indicator of anemia - meaning bloodloss.  The FAMACHA system was set up specifically for indicating barber pole - but anemic is anemic, right?  If not being caused by the barber pole worm, it's being cause by something else and should be taken care of immediately.


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

The problem that I think the OP is trying to address is that a lot of people rely solely on FAMANCHA and it is intended to be a diagnosis tool in ONLY barber pole worms...no other type of worms.

Yes, anemia needs to be addressed but unless you take care of the underlying cause too it won't go away completely.  And a fecal should be obtained if you don't live in a barber pole area.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

From Langston U : "These worms thrive under hot and moist environmental conditions, which are conducive for survival and development of the free-living stages, and are found predominantly in tropical and subtropical regions of the world. In the US, these conditions prevail in the southeast. *However, in the rest of the US where similar environmental conditions are encountered during the summer, H. contortus transmission also frequently occurs."*

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/parasites.html#TOC

I try to always suggest a fecal, esp. before treatment (if the goat isn't sick / severely affected) so that folks know what / how to treat...if they find it's barberpole, then use FAMACHA after treatment to evaluate condition / improvement.   In an emergency "My goat is sick and I don't know what to do." post, I will suggest checking eyelid color, not only for barberpole, but ALSO for / because of Anemia.  

I've seen goats get anemic from severe external parasite infestation...I agree that FAMACHA shouldn't be the "only" tool used, but it surely is a valuable one to catch a lot of problems...Anemia is an issue that needs addressed, regardless of the cause.

If I see an adult goat w/ the poops, and know the diet hasn't changed, I usually assume it's bankrupt worm, and have a fecal done to verify.  They won't be anemic but can look 'poor' b/c the parasite interferes w/ the absorption of nutrients.  It's the #2 'problem' worm for goats...and doesn't get the attention of the barberpole because it usually doesn't kill.  

I agree w/ the OP, just b/c your goat isn't anemic, doesn't mean it can't / doesn't have a worm issue.  FAMACHA should be ONE of a toolbox full of things you use to help keep your goats healthy.  Fecals, monitoring of condition, noticing their intake (feed) and output (poop) and behavior.

However, since in the summertime Indiana (like most of the US) has warm moist conditons, and since barberpole is the "killer" worm...and reproduce like mice...that's the one I most worry about / check for.

Worms / Cocci, how and when to treat them, and what to use- are, IMHO, one of the most important things a goat owner should know.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 18, 2011)

Good points.  We should be checking gums first and eyelids second though.  Lighting conditions can affect the color you see in eyelids more than in the gums and typically when anemia sets in, the gums are paler or beginning to turn blueish which is quite easy to see.  Anemia in other words means the blood is not able to transport oxygen efficiently.  Anemia can be caused by dehydration (ie scours from cocci) and also copper deficiencies.  Your local county AG service agents should be able to let you know if there is a problem with BP worms or suggest certain mineral deficiencies that are local to a persons area.  We as responsible shepherds should not suggest that anemia is caused by worms in general nor suggest the FAMACHA method without referring the individuals to at least read the FAMACHA booklet online.  The originators also request that everyone using this system attend a class on it.  The main reason I started this post is to make sure that someone who sees the word FAMACHA for the first time and does a local search on it might find the link and inform themselves as best they can.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If I see an adult goat w/ the poops, and know the diet hasn't changed, I usually assume it's bankrupt worm, and have a fecal done to verify.  They won't be anemic but can look 'poor' b/c the parasite interferes w/ the absorption of nutrients.  It's the #2 'problem' worm for goats...and doesn't get the attention of the barberpole because it usually doesn't kill.


I'm going to have to disagree with the 'why' clause there..  I think other types of worms don't usually get the attention of the barberpole because they're kept in check as a mere consequence of doing battle with the barberpole.  Treating for barberpole is usually akin to a nuclear blast intended to take care of a cockroach problem:  You may still see a cockroach scurry through the ashes, but your 'every-other-living-thing problem' is pretty well in hand.



Frankly, I can't wait to see the day when we all *have* to deal with other worms..  That'll mean we're having luck against barberpoles.  The fact that *you*, as an individual goat owner, have had to deal with worms other than the barberpole is really impressive to me.  Tells me you're having luck against barberpoles.  



> Worms / Cocci, how and *when* to treat them, and what to use- are, IMHO, one of the most important things a goat owner should know.


Amen to the WHEN!  So critical!


----------

